# Stoner Movies



## ZeVerstava (Jan 19, 2010)

quick !!!  I need a movie to watch before my high wears off.  What are some cool movies to watch high?  I'm also a little drunk if that matters.


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 19, 2010)

well shit someone recommend anything im very indecisive


----------



## VatoLoco (Jan 19, 2010)

The Big Lebowski.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 19, 2010)

Probably that PSA movie they show in class.

Gandhi is a good one when you're baked. If you got that reference, then good for you.


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 19, 2010)

niice.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 19, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Gandhi is a good one when you're baked. If you got that reference, then good for you.


Was just watching 40 year old virgin so still fresh in my mind.


----------



## WildWon (Jan 19, 2010)

Harry Potter is a wonderful series to watch whilst being un-low.

On the comedy end:

Beerfest
Death At A Funeral
Freakout! (stupid horror parody that requires some sort of non-soberness to watch. but hilarious if not low)
Harold & Kumar 1 & 2 (pack something new whenever they do! Try and remember the end! If so? You win!)
Hot Rod
Idiocracy
Pineapple Express
Role Models
Super Troopers
Superbad
The Ten
Wet Hot American Summer

Action wise:
Crank
Hot Fuzz
Shoot 'Em Up

Adventure?
Again, the Harry Potter series
Pirates Of The Caribbean Movies
Sky High (stupid fun Disney Movie)
Speed Racer

Documentary:
Super High Me (Doug Benson. Hilarious AND Informative!)

Suspense/Horror?
Hatchet
Perfume
Severance
Slither (Nathan Fillion is a god.)
Shaun Of The Dead
Zombie Strippers
Zombieland

Is that a good enough list for now?
Don't ask how i had that list set up in alphabetical order. Not that i went through the movies on my computer or anything... -.-;;


----------



## Icey (Jan 19, 2010)

How the fuck did you forget Grandma's Boy? It's the best stoner movie ever.



			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Probably that PSA movie they show in class.
> 
> Gandhi is a good one when you're baked. If you got that reference, then good for you.



And Harold and Kumar. I prefer the second one myself.


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm going with _Hot Rod_ for now


----------



## WildWon (Jan 19, 2010)

Icey said:
			
		

> How the fuck did you forget Grandma's Boy? It's the best stoner movie ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Live action Family Guy. One of the best stoned flicks ever made. You can even name characters to Family Guy members.
Rod- Peter
Denise- Lois
Dave- Brian
Rico- Stewie
Kevbot- Meg (rofl)
Dad- The fucking chicken.

I gotta watch that one again.


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 19, 2010)

There's only one perfect movie for you: Totally Baked.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 22, 2010)

Wildwon got it. 
Pineapple Express is what you should watch.


----------

